# sheeps and triggers



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

the Mobile Rig Divers kicked off the 2011 season yesterday with a checkout and semi-spearing run in the gulf. the viz sucked and the current, well we will just say we hung on with one arm and shot and strung fish with the other. 15 miles out in 50 to 90 feet of water. all gas rigs. 

a sheeps choppers


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry about the pics guys, i am trying to upload them. this is the first time i have posted pics after the take over sellout or what ever. i liked clicking on the mountain with the sun coming up icon a whole lot better.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

spear em said:


> sorry about the pics guys, i am trying to upload them. this is the first time i have posted pics after the take over sellout or what ever. i liked clicking on the mountain with the sun coming up icon a whole lot better.


ME TOO! I don't even post reports on here anymore. I like the new one sooo much better now!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Rock on Bradley. I'm headin out tomorrow. 

by the way..you missed a hell of a manatee trip! I posterd the video on both forums. Make sure you get off for next year bro!


----------



## wide_open (May 24, 2010)

nice pic!


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

How was the water temp? I hope to hit the rigs soon myself.


----------

